

Bail us out, nerds. - mariorz
http://indexed.blogspot.com/2008/04/bail-us-out-nerds.html

======
collin
Ah, a very clear and concise appeal.

I just read <http://thebackofthenapkin.com/> on a train ride last week.

It's a good read about how to solve problems and sell ideas with simple
pictures like the one in that post.

Not sure what I can add to the discussion about the topic in the image, but I
was inspired to share the book.

And Seth Godin(Oh really? I hear he's on Internet.) says it makes you smarter,
so maybe we can use it to fight the anti-intellectuals :D

